# Help! I'm Meeting A New Girl Tommorow!



## GrayWolf (Feb 19, 2006)

Tomorrow I am traveling to the Eleventh Hour Rescue in Randolph New Jersey to meet this Shepherd. I've been told she's "WONDERFUL," but shy! I believe these people may mistake a Shepherd's "aloof personality," and deem it "shyness." How can I make this distinction? It's been many years, since I did an assessment. Please advise me how to make the best assessment I can.

This pup is approximately 10 months old and just arrived at the shelter last night Wednesday September 29, 2010. I was supposed to have gone there today, but due to the severe weather conditions, I postponed the meeting until tomorrow Friday October 1, 2010. I've asked a multitude of questions, and thanks to the generosity of our members I am armed with information to ask the Rescue. I am upset because she just arrived at the kennel last night at 10:00 p.m. I am aware this is hardly time for her to settle in and relax.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Are you adopting her or fostering her? I would LOVE to have her as she's gorgeous.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

She won't show her true personality for several weeks so what you see now, isn't who she is. If you are up to working with her or fostering after about 6 weeks she'll let you know who she really is. I would adopt her if I thought I could handle any situation that arose and get into classes soon. I wish you luck, she is very pretty! Her pic makes her look happy go lucky!


----------



## GrayWolf (Feb 19, 2006)

Adopting


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

GrayWolf said:


> Adopting


:happyboogie:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I think if you've had gsd's prior, and from what I've read by your postings, you are not gsd "dumb" ) I think, you'll know whether it's aloofness or shyness, fearfulness..

For me, if I walked into the room, or was sitting whatever, if the dog came in and was in total avoidance of me, nervous, etc, than I would chalk that up to anything but aloof and honestly, if it's not something you want to deal with, I'd pass. 

Are you meeting her on familiar territory for her? that might make all the difference in her 'comfort' zone. 

Really, I think you'll know how to peg her when you meet her. GOOD LUCK, let us know how it goes!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yay!!! Congratulations!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

and I also don't disagree with Jane, however, from my experience, if the dog is friendly, happy, social, your going to see it pretty quickly.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Well if she just came into the shelter, she may act very timid/shy. 
It is all neutral territory at this point for her.
I fostered a dog that was tail tucked/ timid in the beginning but blossomed once he felt confident in his surroundings. It took about a month for him to really know we were his friends and not going to harm him. But he formed a strong bond once he had trust.
Poor dogs what they go thru due to humans.


----------



## GrayWolf (Feb 19, 2006)

She arrived on the transport last night Thursday September 29,2010. It'll be about 30 hours in a kennel enviornment until I meet her tommorow.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh my! She looks just like my very first GSD! Fingers crossed for Friday!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well I would definately take that kennel situation and transport into consideration.

If you like her, and are willing to give it a try, would they let you take her on a trial basis?? That would be your best bet if you can't get a feel for things when you meet her and are willing to give her a shot.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

She is beautiful, good luck on your meeting. Keep us posted.


----------

